# 2022 is the Year of the Chud being BTFO



## Save the Loli (Nov 13, 2022)

People have tried to meme "Year of the Chud 2022", yet the actual reality seems the furthest thing from it. This must be the most successful year for "them" (call them the Establishment, the NWO, globohomo, etc.) in many, many years. Let's document everything from the big to the small.

*Canadian truckers hold a peaceful mass protest of the government's vaccine mandates. Canadian truckers and their allies are defeated as the government freezes their bank accounts and forces towing companies to remove their vehicles under threat of imprisonment and millions in fines. They are villified as fascists and neo-Nazis and the government's authoritarian response is widely celebrated.

*Russia, one of the strongest forces against the modern globalist regime, invades Ukraine to remove their globalist-backed government. Most aspects of Russia's handling of the war is bungled as Ukraine resists thanks to hundreds of billions of USD in Western aid which is widely popular. Ukrainian refugees become a worshipped class of people as they flood the West.

*In Ukraine itself, their president/dictator Zelenski emphasizes to the West the role of LGBTQIA Ukrainians, promises to legalize gay marriage, and will sell out even more of his country to the West in exchange for loans. Many of the most anti-globohomo Ukrainian nationalists die in the war.

*The far-left wins the Australian elections despite the unprecedented oppression of their own citizens in 2020-2022. Mask mandates are lifted but seem poised to return at the end of 2022-2023.

*The ever unpopular Rothschild banker-turned-French president Emmanuel Macron wins re-election as his party gains a majority in the French legislature over their anti-globalist rivals

*Popular black celebrities such as Kanye West and Kyrie Irving using their free speech rights are subject to massive financial penalties

*Brazilian president Bolsonaro, a champion of Western values, is defeated in his re-election bid by aging and corrupt communist Lula da Silva. He will likely go to prison as is the norm in Brazilian politics.

*Elon Musk, a billionaire known for stepping out of lockstep with other billionaires, is coerced via lawsuit into buying the sinking ship that is Twitter. Under Musk, free speech is little better than before (and indeed at the mercy of the ADL) and popular figures who were banned have yet to reappear despite his promises. Even this minimal improvement is not allowed on globohomo's most useful mouthpiece. Musk and his website are subject to a massive cancellation campaign by corporations and journalists and in all likelihood Musk will either be forced to sell Twitter or a new handpicked globalist tech figure will emerge to create a new website with even greater censorship than Twitter.

*Anti-globalist activist Alex Jones is ordered to pay billions of dollars for alleged "defamation" against greedy anti-gun activists

*EU pressure convinces Poland to legalize gay marriage. Other countries globally legalize it as well as 2022 has the biggest Pride Month celebrations yet

*Despite a bad economy, record inflation, deeply unpopular president, and widespread predictions of a major defeat, the far-left Democrats in the US have their best midterm result under a Democrat president in nearly 50 years, retaining control of the House and increasing their majority in the Senate. Many Republican candidates who speak out about globalism and the issues facing the US are defeated in their bid for office thanks to strong turnout by youth who desire a globalist dictatorship (polling shows half of American college students favor the death penalty for hate speech). Key states for the 2024 election remain in the hands of the Democrats, ensuring Democrat victory there as well.

Smaller events:
*Kiwifarms, a free speech website, is subject to a cancellation campaign courtesy of transgenderist Lucas "Keffals" Roberts and the ADL. A novel scheme of internet censorship is attempted as the website is inaccessible for a combined period of over a month, routinely suffers slowdowns, and is often accessible only via Tor thanks to being dropped by numerous DDoS shielding companies and ISPs.

*Voice actor Vic Mignogna has his appeal against a #MeToo campaign dismissed due to his lawyer's fuckups and is ordered to pay a far greater sum than initially required back in 2019

While this is not a blackpill thread, there is undeniably incredible momentum behind the globalist cause this year from both their own strength, the fruits of their efforts (brainwashing and media control), and underperformances from their enemies. It seems like every bit of momentum the pro-human, anti-globalist side has made since 2016 has been reversed while the globalist regime is making great strides in consolidating its many gains.

What else did I miss? How many more victories will globohomo win before New Years 2022?


----------



## Wesley Willis (Nov 13, 2022)

CHUDs are just another arm of the establishment. They just can't be corralled like the rest of the consoomers. Kennedy got whacked over far less than Trump. He's a fugazi and a stooge.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Nov 13, 2022)

They have all the power and we don't have any of it.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 13, 2022)

It doesn't really matter, the economy will absolutely go into the shitter, along with the energy and food sectors collapsing and all the "progress" done will be for naught.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 13, 2022)

There is never going to be a Year of the Chud as things currently stand. It is absurd.

They are going to win every victory by manner of utter disproportionate force. I have just took a black pill in my personal life I'd rather not disclose for PL reasons.

But get this in your mind:

Everything most people think they know about the world is utterly false, it's a lie. I cannot blame any Flat Earth believer to go to those extremes due to the extreme levels of falseness in our perceived reality.

Yes, there is a huge disconnect between what is shown in TV and reality and most people do perceive this, but they conclude that TV must be right and they might be wrong almost every time. For a while a free internet prevented this to some extent but not anymore.

If elections were free it would show a huge discrepance between what people vote and what the TV tells us people think, but alas, elections are not free anymore. The powers that be have the means to draw people to clog the main streets of your city any time they want for any cause they want, no matter how fringe it is.

Who is these people? Where do they come from? Who knows? Who cares? The whole point is that your average Joe hates being in the minority and will change their minds on the overwhelming evidence that _they _are the fringe ones, lest we fall on the wrong side of history. All your conservative friends are doing this right now to be the "good conservative", willingly ignorant there is no good conservative beyond what is useful on a given time.

If you are on the left, you're not safer. As much of a meme it is to quote _1984_, there is this character named Parsons who has mastered doublethink. He will change opinions at the party's whim, and he will defend the new position for as long as the party needs him to do that, but Winston notes he's been doing this for long and that he's far from stupid, which is one of the reasons he's doing this, but that as much as he's taken note the Party has as well and he's one of these days going to suddenly disappear because no given amount of loyalty will be worth the risk of an individual too aware.

See, Americans are just that utterly stupid that they can flagrantly, outright steal elections in their faces but most of the time it is not necessary. It is not necessary in Europe to steal elections because there is this thing called European Union all mainstream parties adhere to devotedly.

Europeans have absolutely no say in how policy makers are chosen in the European Union, and they are kept willfully ignorant that the governments they chose at the national level is where the buck stops for many things. It is not. European Union policy makers will set up the game, and your local socialist/labour and conservative party will follow suit, no questions asked.

At a higher level, the WEF and other such similar international forums serve the same purposes. Political parties are usually grouped into confederations where they set strategies and policies and ways so that Party X in Japan and Party Y in Portugal all talk and act the same.

The media does all that is necessary to ease up the process and direct public opinion to the appropriate paths. Josh has gone extensively about how journos operate.

There is no political solution whatsoever. If you wrote a faggot manifesto stating these and other things you might find to be true and then picked up violent action then you are a retard, you will be likely killing innocent people,  you will never get to touch relevant players that may affect the course of History and you won't achieve nothing but to die yourself and to strengthen the legitimacy of the current thing while hurting people who just wanted to go on with their lives. Also, a cursory reading of history should discourage you of revolutionary action. You are not going to be Lenin and you certainly are not going to be Hitler.

The only way out of this total tyranny is that either the current status quo runs its course and then naturally dies and collapses leaving everything in whatever state the world will remain if there is a world remaining by that point, which would take perhaps a century or two, or an out of context situation that literally breaks the board where the game is played, nothing short of a World War or an Alien Invasion or Jesus returning would do.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Nov 13, 2022)

> Russia, one of the strongest forces against the modern globalist regime


lmao, people actually believe this?

Politics is like quicksand. The more you struggle, the more you lash out, the more you tie yourself to batshit grifters, the more you blame your failings on boogiemen, and the more you make up stories to justify yourself and your failings, the more ammo you will give """them""" against you and the better they will do.


----------



## urr13 account (Nov 13, 2022)

Fantastic, well-researched essay, Save The Loli.

I think 'Year of the Chud' was just meant to be a silly name for metokurs streams though, not like an accurate description of the year. Everyone knows we're going full speed to Globo-Homo Tranny World Order, all gas no breaks.


----------



## Beak Thing (Nov 13, 2022)

Jewthulhu said:


> lmao, people actually believe this?


When you allow ideology to dominate over reason you are easily fooled, and oftentimes you are the one doing it. Confirmation bias is an incredibly destructive logical fallacy.


----------



## Crex Crex (Nov 13, 2022)

Jewthulhu said:


> lmao, people actually believe this?


Russia literally had antifa faggots and stalinists fighting in the Donbass. Boggles my mind how someone can consider them the "anti-globohomo" especially when russia is rife with AIDS and drug/alcohol abuse.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 13, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Fantastic, well-researched essay, Save The Loli.
> 
> I think 'Year of the Chud' was just meant to be a silly name for metokurs streams though, not like an accurate description of the year. Everyone knows we're going full speed to Globo-Homo Tranny World Order, all gas no breaks.


It feels like people tried to meme it into something bigger between Rittenhouse, Roe v. Wade, and the "obvious" Red Wave that was due to happen.


Crex Crex said:


> Russia literally had antifa faggots and stalinists fighting in the Donbass. Boggles my mind how someone can consider them the "anti-globohomo" especially when russia is rife with AIDS and drug/alcohol abuse.


With a few exceptions (Poland/Baltic states), every single anti-globalist political party is broadly allied with Russian foreign policy goals (isolationism, anti-US, anti-EU, etc.), is often praised by Russian state media, and at times has had literal Russian ties (IIRC this happened in Austria). Meanwhile every globalist political party is 100% behind Ukraine, providing vast amounts of aid to them and regularly calls for and funds the overthrow of pro-Russian dictators. 

It's obvious to anyone with half a brain that Russia acts as an ally against globalism out of their own self-interest.


Ewan McGregor said:


> There is no political solution whatsoever. If you wrote a faggot manifesto stating these and other things you might find to be true and then picked up violent action then you are a retard, you will be likely killing innocent people, you will never get to touch relevant players that may affect the course of History and you won't achieve nothing but to die yourself and to strengthen the legitimacy of the current thing while hurting people who just wanted to go on with their lives. Also, a cursory reading of history should discourage you of revolutionary action. You are not going to be Lenin and you certainly are not going to be Hitler.


The reason assassination doesn't work is because the public-facing people people are figureheads while the puppetmasters behind the show like Soros, Schwab, etc. are a decentralized and leaderless network. Kill a president or prime minister, Soros finds a new guy. Kill Soros, the rest of his group takes over his territory and does the same thing. Now while I do think based on my theory of history that there are "conductors" of these movements necessary to move the lesser figures to action (much as Trump, regardless of his failings, would be one for anti-globalism), the only place you could ever take them out all at once is in the gallows at the next Nuremberg Trials.

If you had to win by violence that didn't involve a major war, you'd have to build a counter movement within the centers of power (academia, NGOs, bureaucracies, and yes, elections) that would turn the lesser elite to your own faction and let you systemically purge the Finks and Soroses and Schwabs of the world either by arrest, forced retirement, or "suicide". That option stopped being viable after 2016 since Trump was probably the last person in the position to do so, and he had a far worse battle than someone back 30-40 years ago would have. The other alternative is "just build your own global system bro" which is literally impossible since they'll just kick it over the minute you pose a real threat just like they have since the fucking 1800s (arguably the 1500s when the Welsers, Fuggers, etc. financed the expansion of the Spanish Empire and the slave trade). Colonialism/neocolonialism aren't just commie buzzwords, they are very real phenomena which were/are meant to destroy nations that try and remain outside the globalist-controlled market.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 13, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> The reason assassination doesn't work is because the public-facing people people are figureheads while the puppetmasters behind the show like Soros, Schwab, etc. are a decentralized and leaderless network. Kill a president or prime minister, Soros finds a new guy. Kill Soros, the rest of his group takes over his territory and does the same thing. Now while I do think based on my theory of history that there are "conductors" of these movements necessary to move the lesser figures to action (much as Trump, regardless of his failings, would be one for anti-globalism), the only place you could ever take them out all at once is in the gallows at the next Nuremberg Trials.
> 
> If you had to win by violence that didn't involve a major war, you'd have to build a counter movement within the centers of power (academia, NGOs, bureaucracies, and yes, elections) that would turn the lesser elite to your own faction and let you systemically purge the Finks and Soroses and Schwabs of the world either by arrest, forced retirement, or "suicide". That option stopped being viable after 2016 since Trump was probably the last person in the position to do so, and he had a far worse battle than someone back 30-40 years ago would have. The other alternative is "just build your own global system bro" which is literally impossible since they'll just kick it over the minute you pose a real threat just like they have since the fucking 1800s (arguably the 1500s when the Welsers, Fuggers, etc. financed the expansion of the Spanish Empire and the slave trade). Colonialism/neocolonialism aren't just commie buzzwords, they are very real phenomena which were/are meant to destroy nations that try and remain outside the globalist-controlled market.



To be fairly honest with you, I'm kind of worried when I doompost because I have read all those kids manifestos and, particularly the last one, makes me thing that they have overdosed on internet doomposts and concluded that violence is the only solution. Then they go out and kill people at random which makes me think that they just wanted to kill people and took internet politisperg as an excuse, but this sort of thing, apart from the loss of human life, really, really harms whatever is left of free public conversation.

I think it is obscene that a certain amount of young white men seem to be attracted towards this sort of thing instead of leading productive lives, political and otherwise, and makes me think we have misunderstood muslim terrorists and their motives for far too long. In any case, youth violence is a direct consequence of a youth that is essentially hopeless and spiritually dead, and if I was a zoomer, which thankfully I am not, I don't know why wouldn't I be.

But the truth remains there is no political option for the same reason there is no revolutionary option, there is simply a huge imbalance of power. I am not intending to discuss Lenin and the 1917 revolution and Kerensky and whether of not revolutionary means are justified sometimes.

My own personal policy is that of passive resistance, I don't vote nor I participate in a process that I consider illegitimate. And ultimately the power they have have been given to them by the collective choice people have made of believing their lies and backing their authority in some way or another. They all know this to be true to some extent and continue to do so.

As long as the domesticated masses continue to behave the way they do, there won't be 1917, there won't be a fall of the wall of Berlin, there won't be any sort of meaningful event or change. We will remain in the status quo forever until our overlords just become decrepit, inbred and retarded like spanish kings and eventually choke to death.

And there is no individual action, peaceful or otherwise, that can influence this.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 13, 2022)

But you see, you're looking at that from the stance of a whiny performative conservative who spends a lot of time in places like A&N, and thus I would argue _is_ a supporter of globalism.

On an individual basis, things look different. These are just personal observations:

- If you're just some random dude, because of labor shortages you can go into a warehouse and make $20 an hour while people who have to dress up and go into an office to sit in a cubicle, then probably take work home with them, barely make anything more than you do.
That combined with increases in gas prices is giving more and more advantages to able bodied people who work locally in more suburban/rural areas, which also has the advantage of allowing them to become attached to their community. That is decidedly anti-globalist.

- Inflation and supply chain issues. That's tough, but the increased difficulty in adequately providing resources and service to average people opens up opportunity for local businesses, unaffiliated individuals, and those who excel at conserving. Conservatives, if you will. Again, anti-globalist.

- Infighting among identity politics factions (trannies, feminists, BLM, etc). That means they can't rely on the system to coddle them anymore; anti-globalist. We're on a site where feminists are already forced to live under the administration/in the company of chuds, so.

- The internet seems to be increasingly recognized as garbage. The information you can get from the internet is great (not idiot information about politics/current events, I'm talking about guys teaching you electrical engineering/machining/bushcraft/etc., actually useful things like that), but with any luck the social elements will burn to the ground and we'll never see another day when a person's expected to make a motherfucking social media account if they want to get a job.
The internet is globalist, therefore it becoming less and less useful or possessing less of a central role in people's lives is anti-globalist.

- College degrees are less and less of an advantage as they keep pumping out easily controlled yet incompetent adult-children. If you're a chud there's a good chance you either didn't go or dropped out of college, so if degrees start to not be worth the paper they're printed on that's a win for you.

I'll leave it there. Point is if people are not happy and are not being provided for, then globalism isn't doing well. And they are very unhappy and increasingly poorly provided for.

Anyways, how are you or people like you pro-human or anti-globalist? You said literally not one single thing about individuals or localities.

If you were not collectivist/globalist, that would require you to be making personal, _individual_ observations, not regurgitate information you heard on the news. /pol/ types who claim they dislike collectivism are like the consoomers who claim they hate capitalism. They don't, they love it, they're just mad they aren't on top.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 13, 2022)

I entirely saw year of the chud as a twitter culture vs chan/kiwi culture type thing that was entirely a gayops internet war.  Like there's very few sides that align completely with the online dichotomy, and even the online dichotomy exist because two factions hate each other so much that they'll put aside smaller differences to shit on the other side.  Our battle barely matters IRL, all of "globo homo" is still made up of globo homos fighting with each other too plus non globo homo factions (whoever may be) coming in and affecting things too.

So for the great internet wars, we've had a lot of wins in spite of our tough year so far.  I consider that year of the chud instead of a political year.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 13, 2022)

2022 is really Year of the Accelerationist and god damn does it feel good to just put your foot down on the gas pedal and open her up all the way.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 13, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> - College degrees are less and less of an advantage as they keep pumping out easily controlled yet incompetent adult-children. If you're a chud there's a good chance you either didn't go or dropped out of college, so if degrees start to not be worth the paper they're printed on that's a win for you.


Those "easily controlled yet incompetent adult-children" happen to be our rulers and the ones everyone important listens to. Besides, can't join the laptop caste without a college degree.


Uberpenguin said:


> Anyways, how are you or people like you pro-human or anti-globalist? You said literally not one single thing about individuals or localities.
> 
> If you were not collectivist/globalist, that would require you to be making personal, _individual_ observations, not regurgitate information you heard on the news. /pol/ types who claim they dislike collectivism are like the consoomers who claim they hate capitalism. They don't, they love it, they're just mad they aren't on top.


Admittedly, I kind of wanted this thread to include more people compiling instances of chuds losing. I know I missed a few like elections in random countries (Colombia I know, other countries I don't know enough about/are even less important globally than Colombia) and probably some random social media bullshit (only put Vic Mignogna since his case has his own forum here and got a bunch of hype back in 2019).

I have no idea how getting your information from many sources and then _analyzing it _like I did is "collectivist." Everything I write is based on my informed analysis from my education (especially my continuing self-education) and personal experiences.


----------



## OutInTheRain (Nov 13, 2022)

Everything is building up, as everywhere gets worse and worse. You can feel the tension these days, and it's not just on the internet. You have an establishment that has been putting out fires non-stop for 6 years to retain power. Everything they do is to consolidate power and money, and the thing is, it's just damaging them. Little by little, and with power so concentrated, the second one of these old guys dies, it's going to be a free for all. When Schwab goes, there is going to be a mad scramble for the brass ring. Think GoT level shit. 

Also understand that TPTB are fickle, and the second an organization, a group can no longer provide what they need, those people will be tossed aside. If Soros money could no longer win elections, no one would return his calls. If you could still suck on Oscar through Harvey Weintstein's dick, he would still be making movies. A lot of things right now, are the Neo-Liberal as a lifestyle brand, and people don't feel the affect of their politics, yet. The loudest, most effective screaming about Canada's Temporary Foreign Worker policy was when banks starting using it. When the 'burbs and the laptop class felt the sting of their politics, they freaked out about it. This will happen with everything else as well. No King rules forever, no nation, no organization or corporation can stand the test of time. Unfortunately we are all gonna live through the fall, and it's gonna be bad.

Many people thought this was the year globo-homo was gonna get BTFO'd. Unfortunately it's not this year, but that powder keg is gonna keep building and building, that pressure is gonna keep rising. More and more people are gonna realize they are getting fucked. Like every Communist, they believe that they can change human nature, they can forge the new man. But human nature has a way of rearing it's ugly head. People don't want to live in pods, they don't want to eat bugs. They don't want to live in an infantalized world run by autocrats, who take and take and give nothing back in return.


----------



## Computer Guardian (Nov 13, 2022)

I'd say 2022 is the year of the chud in terms of _lolcows,_ which makes far more sense when you look through Metokur's streams that have this moniker as this year has had very significant highlights such as the man who shall not be named having a shitty bowling event where he awards himself a trophy, WingsofRedemption getting cucked by a shoe salesman, byuu being proven to not be dead, and the absolute implosion everything around DKF once the farms recovered from the effects the campaign tried to cause to name a few significant things, and even things that were done by minor lolcows or those who wern't seen as lolcows such as Hellena Taylor imploding her carrer because she didn't get paid 30 gruillion dollars for Bayonetta 3.


but as for everything else, it was likely was internet retards taking the phrase "Year of The Chud" seriously dispite the context being obviously not what they think it means like how retards co-opted the "PC Master Race" and "Console Peasants" to make themselves feel better about overspending for a overpowered PC that'll do nothing better beyond gaming and not just buying a console for the plug and play experience instead of realizing it was a joke made in a Zero Punctuation video about people who think PC Gaming is superior.


----------



## Pelican Bones (Nov 13, 2022)

Am I to understand that a bunch of retards doing goofy shit on the internet didn't have an effect on world politics?


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Nov 13, 2022)

As far as I'm seeing, unless I'm missing something obvious, it appears that the Republicans are still ahead in races for the House and look to be on course to hit in the 218-220 range, which would technically give them control (not that it actually matters though because at least 15-30% of them are RINOs banging at the door foaming at the mouth to vote blue and even more consequential than that is the fact that the majority of politicians, regardless of party affiliation, are inherently corrupt, actively hate the peasantry and are universally seeking to degen the world in order to satisfy their endless sexual perversions).

None of that really matters though; Humanity is doomed. The world's average IQ is barely more than 80, afterall.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 13, 2022)

After the midterms, it does feel pretty hopeless now, it seems like Woke won, it's their world now.

It comes down to the fact that The System is powerful, The System runs the world and The System always gets what it wants.

I still retain some hope that things will mellow out in the long run and the future won't be as bad as we fear, compare the chaotic 60s and 70s to the 80s, 90s and 00s, once The System feels more confident in it's control it might relax and not push things so hard.

At least that's what I hope, because if there's no stopping Woke you wonder what comes next, the normalization of pedophila?


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 13, 2022)

I get the feeling it's all building up to something. Can't say what.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 13, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I get the feeling it's all building up to something. Can't say what.



Something ugly


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 13, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> Something ugly


Probably. Ain't nothing pretty coming short term.

I looked up interviews of people from the 1910's and 20's and they said similar things about having a vague feeling about something coming. Hope ours turns out better.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Nov 13, 2022)

At this point I've just embraced complete schadenfreude. When the pedos start openly raping kids, and the nigger cattle who supported this mess come crying to me, I'll spit in their faces and call them bigots. I hope everyone has to watch their wives get culturally enriched, I hope they have to watch their kids get castrated, I hope people die cold and hungry in the streets. We all fucking deserve it for supporting this shit, actively or passively.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 13, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> When the pedos start openly raping kids, and the nigger cattle who supported this mess come crying to me, I'll spit in their faces and call them bigots. I hope everyone has to watch their wives get culturally enriched, I hope they have to watch their kids get castrated, I hope people die cold and hungry in the streets. We all fucking deserve it for supporting this shit, actively or passively.



So you are Rorschach from _Watchmen _in the setting of _Crossed_?

Huh, neat


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Nov 13, 2022)

No fucking clue, don't read comics. I've just realized that getting upset about the world going to shit is meaningless when most people are cheering for the decline. I'm better off laughing when they get their just desserts.


----------



## mrpatapon (Nov 14, 2022)

Ok times for a long psuedo philosophical rant and schizo post.

First of all, what's the point of this thread? What does listing down all your Ls and failures accomplish? Is it to examine all your mistakes so you can learn from them and make better decisions next time, or is it to wallow in self pity and cry about being such a big fucking loser in life?

One thing that always annoys me about conspiracy theroists is that everyone calls them anti-government, but every theory seems designed to convine you that the government has infinite power and control over everything that happens, to the point that even mistakes or disasters can be seen as everything going according to the plan.

Second of all, what kind of results were you expecting to happen?

Ok imagine a game of football (soccer) where instead of two goals on opposite side of the fields, there is only one goal that stretches all the way to encircle the entire field. This new rule set makes it so that team red is always the one playing defense, trying to keep team blue from scoring a goal. Meanwhile, team blue can pretty much kick the ball in any direction to score a goal. The stinger at the end is that since there is only one goal, there is only one name in the score board, that being team blue. So even if team red does their best to keep blue from ever scoring a single goal throughout the entire match, team blue still wins by default.

Can you see how fucking retarded of a scenario I have described above? I call this "dumbass rules" because only a dumbass would agree to play by these rules. If I suggest FIFA to change the rules to resemble above they would laugh, if I insist on being serious everyone working at FIFA would quit and no one would take the game seriously ever again. I could also imagine a game of "retard chess" where the chess pieces are arranged so that every move made by white leads to an instant checkmate, making it impossible for white to win.

Ok here's my conclusion. The right/conservatives/neo-reactionaries/chuds/retards need to either come up with an ACTUAL PLAN that they coordinate around or just STOP PLAYING THE GAME with "retard rules".

Even if "Red Wave" did happen as promised, do they even have a plan on what to do afterwards? Does the dog know what it's going to do after it has caught the speeding car and is now being dragged along at 100mph?

Think of it less about surrendering and more about preserving what dignity you have left by not agreeing to play by rules that are designed specifically to make you lose.

Ok end of schizo rant.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 14, 2022)

mrpatapon said:


> Ok times for a long psuedo philosophical rant and schizo post.
> 
> First of all, what's the point of this thread? What does listing down all your Ls and failures accomplish? Is it to examine all your mistakes so you can learn from them and make better decisions next time, or is it to wallow in self pity and cry about being such a big fucking loser in life?
> 
> ...


I'm tired of doomer retards who start crying when all of the nothing they've done to shift the balance leads to nothing being changed too.


----------



## Montalbane (Nov 14, 2022)

It is My year of the chud.
Doing pretty well on every front.

I don't let the internet and american culture war bullshit influence my day to day life because deep down they are virtual experiences.


----------



## Chen Stirner (Nov 14, 2022)

To everyone dooming in the thread saying that Globohomo is unstoppable and this is the Woke World now, remember this:

The constant maintenance of complex systems is their greatest weakness.

The elites have created a giant, complex system to control the world, but history has shown that if a system grows too complex, then it will collapse. This will be no different. The Canadian trucker protest exposed just how vulnerable Globohomo is to supply line disruption. Now imagine if there's a cold year which leads to a bad harvest all around the world. Imagine the social unrest that would cause. Imagine if people were unable to provide sufficient power or get supplies anywhere because the governments of the world stupidly decided to switch to green energy. The green energy grid in Europe is already being pushed to the limit. I could list many more examples, but I don't want to bore anyone. The global machine has many tiny moving parts, and if one of those parts fail, then it will cause a cascade effect that will bring down the whole system. Not only that, but the people in charge were more concerned with consolidating power than training successors. We already know just how hopelessly incompetent millennials and zoomers are. As soon as the boomers die, their descendants will crash the global machine into a brick wall at full speed.

My main point is that history goes in cycles, and this current era will be no different. Do I have any grand political solutions for the here and now? No. I'm just some retard on the internet. What I do know is that you should focus on that which is immediately around you. Improve yourself and the lives of those you care about. Form friendships with like-minded people. You'll need all the help you can get when the system collapses.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 14, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> After the midterms, it does feel pretty hopeless now, it seems like Woke won, it's their world now.
> 
> It comes down to the fact that The System is powerful, The System runs the world and The System always gets what it wants.
> 
> ...



They didn't "win" they only succeeded in not being nailed as hard as they should be.
The biggest mistake made by Republicans during the midterms was thinking that virtually anyone could run against a democrat and win in this environment.

It was a bittersweet victory, especially when you consider that we've learned a lot from it, got to watch Ron Desantis take Florida by a landslide, and watch Trump make an ass of himself, which will lessen his ability to exert influence on the party that has any sort of chance of defeating wokeness.  Trump is not the hitler-type figure that the woke leftists make him out to be, he's just a fucking retard whose only accomplishment is being less shitty than Hillary or Biden.

Or it's goes to show that the federal government is kinda screwed, but your state/local governments aren't beyond saving.


----------



## The Tall Man (Nov 14, 2022)

Since when is Chud a political term?
It's a slur tankies came up with to try and insult anons.
And the only thing that connects anons is shitposting.
whatever

Politics is a nothing but theater for fools.


Public sentiment is all that counts and what gains did the non woke make?
The media landscape is still as tightly controlled as ever.
Kanye for example is an absolute loss imo, unless you already hold the opinion that Jews control the media he does little to convince people and gives anti-free-speech orgs like the ADL an excuse to expand control.
I guess Kiwi Farms still being around is a win.

There are two mainstream media camps and as good as no alternative.

If people would start to openly reject Globo Homo then there is already an established camp a la Trump, DeSantis
"The Noahide right" and you already have a large amount of people filing in behind these faggots.

Shitposters and free-speech enjoyer  mostly lost.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 14, 2022)

mrpatapon said:


> Ok times for a long psuedo philosophical rant and schizo post.
> 
> First of all, what's the point of this thread? What does listing down all your Ls and failures accomplish? Is it to examine all your mistakes so you can learn from them and make better decisions next time, or is it to wallow in self pity and cry about being such a big fucking loser in life?
> 
> ...


Frankly I'm not sure 'the right' could come up with a more cohesive plan than 'get ready for when it collapses'. The best thing I could think of is a hardcore homesteading/survivalist initiative to teach people the skills they need if/when the supply line falters.

That or go full boogaloo in minecraft, but that'd be hell to manage. Maybe wait for the next summer of love to do it.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 14, 2022)

OutInTheRain said:


> Unfortunately we are all gonna live through the fall, and it's gonna be bad.
> 
> Many people thought this was the year globo-homo was gonna get BTFO'd.



Oh I wish I live to see the fall. It would suck to die on the height of it.

Anyone who thought "This is the year Woke gets DESTROYED" was naive. Woke won't be destroyed in one single blow but with years of constant, resilient fight.

The eternally retarded right wing is all too prone to go "Republicans won the election! Woke went broke har har"

If you really care, there's no retreat to grill in your lifetime. You will have to be constantly on for possibly your whole life. Your republican muppets cannot be left alone, otherwise they'll happily sidestep the "values" you voted them for and go for the things they do best: To guarantee a tax free, zero risk, zero expenses, maximum profit for the mega corps that are responsible for this whole mess and telling you not to worry, that it will "trickle down".



Dom Cruise said:


> I still retain some hope that things will mellow out in the long run and the future won't be as bad as we fear, compare the chaotic 60s and 70s to the 80s, 90s and 00s, once The System feels more confident in it's control it might relax and not push things so hard.



They had not needed to get outright authoritarian until now. The fact that they felt the need to drop the mask is good news. They'll do all sorts of unspeakable harm but they eventually will force their hand. It's a tale of hubris older than time.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Nov 14, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> 2022 is really Year of the Accelerationist and god damn does it feel good to just put your foot down on the gas pedal and open her up all the way.



I'm in the accelerationist camp myself. 
There's been so many opportunities to stop and turn back but the collective west has just barrelled forward so at this point the only way out is through. Everything else is just prolonging an agonising death. 

Just make sure you take care of yourself and your own and enjoy watching the end.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Nov 14, 2022)

Poland did not legalize gay marriage. Slovenia, however, did due to a court ruling despite a majority of the population voting against gay marriage in a referendum.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 15, 2022)

I just like to point out that you’re ironically letting former refugees from Tumblr win the more you use the word “Chud” online. It’s no more different that using the word ”TERF” to mock trans people for destroying feminism from within,

This “Year of the Chud” is just an excuse to think that 4chan/Kiwi Farms humor can translate well into the real world upon events, when in reality both /pol/ and Articles & News do not represent the core values of the world lived in today.

Plus trying to conflate celebrity gossip with Ye and Kyrie Irving with the recent election in Brazil is about as much as a rookie mistake you can make. Most Americans don’t care that much for gossip when they see inflation and crime rates rise in ways that we have not seen since the 70’s or 80’s.


----------



## LillWeeb (Nov 16, 2022)

I think it was Curtis Yarvin, said "Cthulhu slowly but sure always swims leftward" Societies always become more hedonistic overtime if they remain stable. Once you give someone a "right" its almost never able to be taken away no matter how degenerate it is. It is the same reason why conservatives are just the progressives of  twenty five years ago since society always moves left.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 16, 2022)

Let's be real here, even if the "Year of the Chud" was an actual thing and not a retarded meme, the Great Reset would still happen.

Even if the MAGA wing of the GOP won a supermajority in both the Senate and the House, all that would mean is that the WEF would change the window dressing for their Great Reset.

If Woke ever truly does become too much of a liability for the neo-feudal corporate oligarchs to prop it up, they'll just pull an "Iraq War 2003" and outright memory-hole all their support for the Woke Left while conversely co-opting the opposition and turning them into their new unwitting pawns.

In 1999, Antifa gangs violently rioted against the WEF and WTO in the streets of Seattle. By 2020, they were acting as thugs in service of those very same groups in those very same streets while they still kept insisting that they were the anti-capitalist resistance.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 16, 2022)

It does kinda feel like now is the time to say "fuck it" and stop caring, they won, we lost, learn to live with it as best as you can.

It comes down to the fact that racism is ugly as fuck, the mainstream will never accept it no matter what, it's no surprise that as the mainstream honestly thought racism was in danger of hurting people they decided to make it loud and clear that it won't be tolerated.

Trump came right out of the gate making a pretty racist statement about Mexicans and from now until forever he soiled himself and spoiled himself and will never get mainstream support because of it no matter what he does or how much he later tried or tries to walk it back.

Mainstream society doesn't want the dude in the hood or the skinhead or the Nao Nazi, you will never get anywhere in life if that's the path you go down, they don't want you, you are rejected by every single institution utterly.


----------



## draggs (Nov 16, 2022)

I reject the premise of the OP's heartfelt cringes


----------



## Wesley Willis (Nov 22, 2022)

If you think Republicucks care about you and your weeb world more than they do Israel, this is what you deserve.


----------



## DoomSayer (Nov 22, 2022)

> *In Ukraine itself, their president/dictator Zelenski...


Might be worth changing this to president/dictator/actor in the OP



			https://www.imdb.com/name/nm3305952/


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 22, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> At least that's what I hope, because if there's no stopping Woke you wonder what comes next, the normalization of pedophila?


Possibly the "normalization" of cybernetic implants, like microchips and brain-computer-interfaces?

Such crap could become the new "face masks" of Current Year Clown World.

Seems evil runs the show in this world, and has schemes cooked up for any challenge to power. Like what happened to Occupy. Like I said, if the species weren't so prone to evil and blind obedience, maybe evil wouldn't be seemingly running the show to start with. But hopefully there's still an increasing "silent majority", despite "cancel culture" and endless "culture wars" of Current Year.

"If the situation were truly hopeless, the propaganda would be unnecessary."


----------



## SwanSwanson (Nov 24, 2022)

Offtopic: Chud will never work as an insult.

* It's too soft of a word to say. Insults and bad words need to sound harsh and grating, cunt, faggot, cuck

* What does it mean? Chud does not mean anything, its a made up word which has no background. 

* While the chud face is unattractive the majority of American right wingers dont look like that. Their faces are typically more broad, their eyes are smaller, they're more overweight. A better solution would just be repurposing the soyjack or draw a charicature which looks more like the average american right winger.


----------



## Homophobic white dog (Nov 25, 2022)

Chud also sounds like Chad, so there's that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 26, 2022)

In Clown World, even a soccer game is turned into a circus.





"Cringe." by Paul Joseph Watson (BitChute)



			
				a YT comment said:
			
		

> Does anybody else long for the simple days when actors acted, singers sang and athletes just played the damn game ?


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 26, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> It does kinda feel like now is the time to say "fuck it" and stop caring, they won, we lost, learn to live with it as best as you can.
> 
> It comes down to the fact that racism is ugly as fuck, the mainstream will never accept it no matter what, it's no surprise that as the mainstream honestly thought racism was in danger of hurting people they decided to make it loud and clear that it won't be tolerated.
> 
> ...


Millions of Americans now wholly embrace the Great Replacement, which was once seen as the domain of neo-Nazis and people screaming about Jews, all because Tucker Carlson sold it. Attacks on affirmative action and critical race theory are more mainstream than ever. The ADL and SPLC are increasingly regarded as far-left activists instead of neutral observers of racism. You underestimate the potential of people to rediscover racism as a valid part of this world instead of just a bogeyman associated with goose-stepping Nazis.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 26, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> a bogeyman associated with goose-stepping Nazis


Like I said over in the SJW thread, I think the word "racism" is best left dropped.



ToroidalBoat said:


> If everything is "racist", then nothing is?
> 
> Like I said, I think "discrimination" and words for "discrimination" ("racism", "sexism", etc) should be dropped. They can easily lead to identity politics - or even thinking that there can be no differences at all, which really fits with a cybernetic hive. Such words can also imply "all of a kind are alike", and that commie "collective punishment" mentality. And of course the meaning of such words can be ridiculously broad, to the point where crossword puzzles can be "bigoted", or other BS.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 26, 2022)

Much like how 2020 saw the death of the multidimensional chessmaster meme, 2022 saw the death of the pendulum and baste azn/latinks memes. We’re on our own but that’s not going to stop cuckservatives from developing some new copes. My money is on the “anyone who doesn’t believe a deus ex machina is going to arise and save is a doomer” but I’ve learned never to underestimate how much a Republican can cope.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Nov 26, 2022)

Anyone expecting the masses to suddenly rise up and overthrow the woke nazis is delusional.  Even if it happened the masses would simply lose.  Also the masses have a tendency to lynch the people who try to genuinely help them, which makes it so that no one capable wants to help them anymore.  It's really no surprise that the ruling class treats them like domesticated animals.  Accelerationism isn't going to save you either, society doesn't collapse it just turns into a shithole forever.  America was never a libertarian paradise and the 1990s-2000s internet culture was an outlier that will never occur ever again in human history.


----------

